# australian citizenship and properties



## abdo79 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have a working visa in australia. did the landing and trying to fine a job. after 3 months i got a job in the middle east so i left australia and now am wondering if i bought a property in australia (apartement or a villa) will that help me to get the citizenship soon without being in australia?
how can i live in a country if i cant find a job in?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Citizenship requires being resident in Australia a number of years as you can look at on Department of Immigration & Citizenship
Many people including new immigrants do find getting employment difficult and researching employment potential should be part of any immigration plan.


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

every country has rule for acquiring citizenship, some of those was the person should have been a resident for a couple of years and should have the proprer doucments to be eligible for the petition for the new citizenship.. for finding the job i think you should have look and have a research on possible job positions that is suited for you so that once you migrate every thing is easy and ease...


----------

